# What's For Breakfast?



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

I am always finding it hard to come up with breakfast ideas (a lot of times it's a leftovers from dinner or I don't eat). 
Do you have favorites, ideas, or recipes for easy breakfasts? Post them here.​
I can contribute today:

A Costco raisin bran muffin and a cup of coffee with lots of milk and some brown sugar.

Sailor


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Scrambled eggs and two cups of tea, the latter still in progress.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Scrambled eggs and two cups of tea, the latter still in progress.


Hey! I was actually thinking of making a "What's for dinner?" thread. This is better!  I am going to Denny's to celebrate my new job... if I can get my housemates up!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

sailor said:


> I am always finding it hard to come up with breakfast ideas (a lot of times it's a leftovers from dinner or I don't eat).
> Do you have favorites, ideas, or recipes for easy breakfasts? Post them here.​I can contribute today:
> A Costco raisin bran muffin and a cup of coffee with lots of milk and some brown sugar.
> Sailor


Oh, THOSE are GOOD!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Hey! I was actually thinking of making a "What's for dinner?" thread.


I just beat you to it!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

leftover rice(plain brown or white) from the rice maker thread and mix enough egg in to make thick pancake batter. cook like pancakes and serve with syrup or jam.
sylvia


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Same as every morning....1 small blueberry yogurt, a handful of Trader Joe's nuts and fruit and 2 cups of tea. BORING!!!!!!!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

9-grain toast, lightly buttered, a banana, and a cup of coffee. I have to eat something, but I'm not big on breakfast. However, I often make shakes with a banana, some frozen fruit, yougart, and milk for the kids along with an egg sandwich! They love it and it's really easy!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I just beat you to it!


CHEATER!.....    Great minds DO think alike! I actually thought of this that night we were up til morning... when I was trying to go to sleep! Then the next day I FORGOT!... musta been all of those


Spoiler



HOTS


!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> CHEATER!.....


Nope, I posted it before I read yours.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

ak rain said:


> leftover rice(plain brown or white) from the rice maker thread and mix enough egg in to make thick pancake batter. cook like pancakes and serve with syrup or jam.
> sylvia


Hmmmmmmmm.... never thought of that.... I shall try!


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Freshly made juice from my juicer.


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

Scrambled egg whites scrambled with 1 wedge of laughing cow cheese, topped with green salsa, 1 dry whole grain toast, green tea.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

louiseb said:


> Scrambled egg whites scrambled with 1 wedge of laughing cow cheese, topped with green salsa, 1 dry whole grain toast, green tea.


Wow! You are a'makin' me feel GUILTY for going to Denny's for their Grand Slam! But I am celebrating my new job!!!!


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

LOL!!!! Don't feel guilty at all. I have poor genes that set me up for all kind of health problems. In spite of eating healthy and working out for more than 20 years at 52 I still have to be on cholesterol medication, medication to prevent osteoporosis (I am barely below the lab range to be diagnosed as osteoporosis,) and have a constant struggle to maintain a healthy weight. I have eaten this way for so long though I do actually prefer it.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Total cereal and a glass of milk. LARGE mug o' coffee.  Same as every day.

EllenR


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

A Lo Carb Slimfast shake at 4 AM, a LARGE black coffee (preferably Sumatran) at 6:30 AM and a couple of granola bars at 9 AM -- same as always...


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Tip10, interesting. My coffee is Sumatran too!

EllenR


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Busy morning since I had to take my daughter to the airport, so we had McDonalds for breakfast. I'm having honey apricot rooibos tea now.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Peanut M&Ms, didnt have time to fix anything


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

cheerio said:


> Peanut M&Ms


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, breakfast was around 6. . . .can of Slimfast and daily vitamins.

My second breakfast at around 10 was some bite-sized shredded wheat (chocolate, frosted) a blueberry yogurt, and a 6 oz can of V8.

Due for lunch soon:  that'll likely be Cherry Coke Zero and some cheese and crackers.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I had pancakes with olallieberry syrup and a cup of Emeril's Big Easy Bold made in my Keurig Platinum. YUMMO!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Two slices of toast with my homemade jam, a glass of milk and Yorkshire gold tea.  The jam today was pineapple-apricot and peach.  But I also make strawberry and my secret recipe - blueberry-red raspberry.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Multi Grain Cheerios, with banana and strawberries, juice and great Keurig made coffee.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Breakfast is my favorite meal to eat out.
deb


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, breakfast was around 6. . . .can of Slimfast and daily vitamins.
> 
> My second breakfast at around 10 was some bite-sized shredded wheat (chocolate, frosted) a blueberry yogurt, and a 6 oz can of V8.
> 
> Due for lunch soon: that'll likely be Cherry Coke Zero and some cheese and crackers.


I LOVE LOVE LOVE Cherry Coke Zero!


----------



## cytorath (Jun 27, 2009)

I had a couple of Sheetz doughnuts this morning.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Just tea.  But mid-morning snack is leftover cold chicken, so I guess that counts as a second breakfast.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I made pancakes this morning.


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

A _Jack in the Box_ breakfast sandwich thing, and a _Starbucks_ coffee with lots of milk and brown sugar.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Had a nice cut of an apple pie slice for breakfast and lunch


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Scrambled eggs again, and tea. It sounds so boring compared to the, um, _creative_ things some of you have for breakfast.


----------



## russr19 (Feb 13, 2009)

Monkey Bread..


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

russr19 said:


> Monkey Bread..


Yum! Makes me think of my great-grandma.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I had Blueberry pancakes this morning, a glass of pomegranate-cherry juice and coffee

Lynn L


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Lynn said:


> a glass of pomegranate-cherry juice


That sounds yummy! Got a brand you'd recommend for trying it out?


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Aravis60 said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE Cherry Coke Zero!


I wish they had cherry coke zero here. 

Oh and I think I'll be skipping breakfast this morning


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Orange juice. Lately I sleep way to late to call any form of food breakfast


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Susan 
The pomegranite-cherry  I have now is Old Orchard Brand- it's 100% juice

Lynn L


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Lynn said:


> Susan
> The pomegranite-cherry I have now is Old Orchard Brand- it's 100% juice
> 
> Lynn L


Thank you, I'm going to look for that! The combination sounds really good.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

bagels with cream cheese, tomato, onion and smoked salmon with scrambled eggs on the side.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> smoked salmon with scrambled eggs


Ooooh.... I want breakfast at your house!!


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Eggs,ham and hashbrowns


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Froot Loops and coffee


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Chocolate brownie.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I had to post this morning and share that I'm having homemade zucchini bread, that I'm toasting as we speak.  I made it yesterday.  Most zucchini breads are dry, but this recipe uses crushed pineapple.  You can't taste the pineapple, but it makes it incredibly moist.  
And I have fresh butter to top it off.  Yum.
deb


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

Non-fat organic Greek yogurt with organic blue agave syrup added to sweeten. I know, I'm such a bore


----------



## enwood (Mar 13, 2009)

Coffee


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

drenee said:


> I had to post this morning and share that I'm having homemade zucchini bread, that I'm toasting as we speak. I made it yesterday. Most zucchini breads are dry, but this recipe uses crushed pineapple. You can't taste the pineapple, but it makes it incredibly moist.
> And I have fresh butter to top it off. Yum.
> deb


This sounds so good! My neighbor used to make great zucchini bread, but I haven't had any for a long time. I need to go look for the recipe. I'm pretty sure I have it somewhere...


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Large chunks of potatoes fried with salt and garlic, crisp bacon, and for a drink . . . 1 can of Pepsi and 1 can of diet Dr Pepper and 2 scoops of vanilla ice cream for a soda float. Not bad munching for breakfast... oh, a few hours after that I had a pumpkin stuffed soft pretzel and a raisin bran muffin. Just finished a slice of cheese pizza. Man, I am going to have to start a diet soon. 

Sailor <now, what's for lunch?>


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Sailor said:


> Large chunks of potatoes fried with salt and garlic, crisp bacon, and for a drink . . . 1 can of Pepsi and 1 can of diet Dr Pepper and 2 scoops of vanilla ice cream for a soda float. Not bad munching for breakfast... oh, a few hours after that I had a pumpkin stuffed soft pretzel and a raisin bran muffin. Just finished a slice of cheese pizza. Man, I am going to have to start a diet soon.
> Sailor <now, what's for lunch?>


Sounds like you already did Sailor... a "Try-It" Diet!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I "experimented" with the recipe.  Actually, I cut the sugar from 2 cups to 3/4 of a cup, and the oil from 1 cup to 1/3 of a cup.  I didn't tell anyone until after they had tasted it and loved it.  It did not effect the end result at all.
deb


----------



## Solarraven (Dec 25, 2008)

I had a mix up - steak stir fried with mushrooms, onions, spinach and  Swiss cheese  Rosemary bread  and  coffee 
I usually have this with rice.  can be made with ham or ground beef or with  Cheddar cheese or sour cream instead of Swiss cheese
One of my favorite breakfasts


----------



## Hopeful76 (Jun 24, 2009)

Most mornings lately I have Greek yogurt with fruit and granola sprinkled on top.

My eat-in-the-car breakfast is apple slices, cheese slices, and a granola bar.

Kind of variations on the same theme.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I had cucumbers today. We were out of cereal. I need to go to the grocery.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I had 1 strawberry pop tart and 1 cinnamon pop tart. My sister and I each had a package and we each traded one of the other ones poptarts.


----------

